# What time do you eat dinner?



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 19, 2010)

By the time we get home, go to the gym, clean up, and take care of stuff around the house, feed and walk the dogs, it's 8:30 or 9 by the time we eat.

I always ate around that time or so from my teenage years on, between my Dad having odd hours, stuff in the evening in HS, night classes for me in college and grad school, etc.

We were chatting about it around the water cooler the other day and people thought we were nuts. Like somehow they miracuously have a roast on the table and everyone in their Sunday finest by 5:30.

Out of curiousity, when's chow time at your haus?


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2010)

Usually right when I get home, since MIAF is unemployed currently. She will likely be working at a restaurant though, so I'll be left to fend for myself and junior. I can see plenty of 9:00 pm hot dogs in my future.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2010)

varies daily, sometime between 5:30 and 8:30


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

We typically eat a big lunch and then have a small snack around 6:30 or 7. It has really helped take the weight off and keep it off.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> We typically eat a big lunch and then have a small snack around 6:30 or 7. It has really helped take the weight off and keep it off.



Hmm, that doesn't sound like a bad idea. I usually eat smaller lunches, feel starving by the time I get home, and then eat like a horse and lose all motivation to exercise.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a big "snack" when I get home about 5-6 which is also when we get food for the kiddos.

Then the wife and I have dinner anywhere between 8-9.

On weekends, it's more of a free-for-all with meals all day. We just pretty much snack all day unless we have to go out and run errands, then we'll stop by and grab a meal somewhere (like Chipotle or Subway).


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Dinner is what you have on Sunday at noon ain't it?

When the kids were younger we used to eat together as family, around six or six-thirty if we could, later if things like soccer practice or piano lessons got in the way.

My mom, however, insisted that supper time be 5:30 on the dot.

Nowadays I cook a big meal which lasts for a couple of days in the fridge, and it's every man for himself.

I don't see how parents could have supper at 5:30, if both of them are working. If one is a SAH parent then I reckon it's possible.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Supe said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > We typically eat a big lunch and then have a small snack around 6:30 or 7. It has really helped take the weight off and keep it off.
> ...



If you're looking for a weight loss meal schedule, reverse the "typical" American eating habits. Start big and decrease your meal size over the day. Fill in the snack times with things like nuts, fruit, or granola (trail mix), but keep it limited to 1/4 to 1/2 cup. Try this:

Big breakfast

Small brunch snack

Medium to large Lunch

Small mid-afternoon snack (3-4pm)

Light dinner (6-7pm)

I have been told by several nutritionalists that your body is typically craving nutrition right after it wakes up and doesn't need as much late in the day as things slow down. They basically said it's better for the body to have the food BEFORE the activity for the day than to have it AFTER and play "catch up". The food consumed late in the day doesn't have as much active time to digest before you go to bed (meats take as long as 5-6 hours to digest). Once it is finally broken down, and you're asleep, your body has no real choice but to store the energy (fat).

As part of my weight GAIN regiment, I have been following the above schedule, except that I keep the meal sizes constant (big lunch, big dinner) and I add a late small snack.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Supe said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > We typically eat a big lunch and then have a small snack around 6:30 or 7. It has really helped take the weight off and keep it off.
> ...


It really worked out well for me. I used to come home and eat a huge meal and then just go to bed. Now, my big meal is at lunch and I the rest of the day to work it off.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I eat dinner at or around 7 pm.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I usually get home ~6:30 or so and like to eat by 7:00. However, many times we don't sit down until 8 or so and I really don't like eating that late.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Usually Mrs. Chucktown has dinner ready at about 7:00 sometimes 6:30 but she is a stay at home mom. We don't do the gym thing either, although I should. I usually hang out with the kids for a little bit after dinner and have them in the bath by 7:45, bed time at 8:15, walk the dog after that, veg out on the couch from 8:45 till 11:00.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

5:30...I get off work at 4:00 and pick up the kid and then try to have dinner ready to go. I'm hungry by 5.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a snack that is probably bigger than most people's dinners at 5:30.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

usually 7:30-8:00.

When I was a kid, we ate at six.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2010)

Most weekdays we aren't home until after 7. Dinner at the earliest is usually around 8.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

My dinner time really varies - Mrs. JR and I don't have any real constraints other than work, so it just depends on what we are doing for that day.

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

in the south Dinner is around 11:30-12:30 and Supper is 5:00 or so


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

6:30 to 7


----------



## frazil (Jan 19, 2010)

6:13


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

We just eat whenever dinner is ready.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

_*DINNER*_ begins at 11:30 AM.

SUPPER begins at 6:30 PM.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> in the south Dinner is around 11:30-12:30 and Supper is 5:00 or so



I was waiting for someone to bring this up. I can't STAND it.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

so if dinner is at 12 and supper is at 6, when is lunch?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Funny, I don't remember having a Six Million Dollar Man _dinner_ box when I was in grade school.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Y'all will argue about _anything_.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Y'all will argue about _anything_.


You have a problem with that?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all will argue about _anything_.
> ...


Hell yeah I do! What's the point?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

spam. no other point than that.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> You have a problem with that?


'Course not. Where else am I getting my entertainment from ?? opcorn:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> spam. no other point than that.


Bastard. :spammers:


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> in the south Dinner is around 11:30-12:30 and Supper is 5:00 or so






Master slacker said:


> _*DINNER*_ begins at 11:30 AM.
> SUPPER begins at 6:30 PM.


what do you wash that dinner down with soda? pop?. We generally have tonic with dinner.

or perhaps a regular coffe (cream and sugar)


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

best part of spam?

you can have it for lunch, dinner, or supper...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> what do you wash that dinner down with soda? pop?


Duh...it's Coke. Whether it's Dr. Pepper, Mt. Dew, or Pepsi...it's still Coke.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > what do you wash that dinner down with soda? pop?
> ...


Thank you sir!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^ Beat me to the punch.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm eating a SUB or a GRINDER for LUNCH, washing it down with a SODA, while wearing my SNEAKERS.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

^Yer not from 'round here, are ya?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Funny, I don't remember having a Six Million Dollar Man _dinner_ box when I was in grade school.


Damn Yankee propoganda.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

This board is lousy with southerners!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> This board is lousy with southerners!


You shut yer mouth when you'rs talkin' to me!

&lt;---Born southerner. Never leaves me.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> This board *would be* lousy with*out* southerners!


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

yikes! sorry to have peed in your sweet tea


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> yikes! sorry to have peed in your sweet tea


I knew somethin' tasted funny. :spit:


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

you rebels are all retaahhted. Grant won!

now excusse while I pahhk my cahhh in the yahhhd and go to da bahh.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

One of the funniest things I have ever witnessed was an attempted conversation between two new engineers at the utility. One from Boston, the other from 10 miles North of the Arkansas state line. Both speaking English and obviously not understanding each other.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

:appl:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> One of the funniest things I have ever witnessed was an attempted conversation between two new engineers at the utility. One from Boston, the other from 10 miles North of the Arkansas state line. Both speaking English and obviously not understanding each other.


You could put that on pay per view, and I'd pay to see it.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Jan 19, 2010)

I enjoyed the swamp guy on Ax Men last night. Talked like the guy from The Waterboy.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 19, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> I have a big "snack" when I get home about 5-6 which is also when we get food for the kiddos.
> Then the wife and I have dinner anywhere between 8-9.
> 
> On weekends, it's more of a free-for-all with meals all day. We just pretty much snack all day unless we have to go out and run errands, then we'll stop by and grab a meal somewhere (like Chipotle or Subway).


Back to the original question...

You don't eat dinner with your kids? Growing up we always, always ate dinner at 6:00pm sharp. It didn't matter if my father was on a job three hours away and only needed another thirty minutes to finish - he'd leave at 3:00pm so he'd be on time for dinner. Looking back, that was one of the highlights of my childhood - always eating dinner as a family. Of course, I didn't appreciate it at the time (seems us three brothers would always be arguing about something).

Now, we choose to eat together every day even if it means eating at all hours. Never before 5:30pm and sometimes as late at 10:00pm. I don' think my son appreciates it... yet!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 19, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> what do you wash that dinner down with soda? pop?. We generally have tonic with dinner.


You have a drank ... D-R-I-N-K ... drank.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't drink too much drank or you'll get drunk.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

back to the original topic...VTE will need to start planning ahead for evening meal at 4PM now that he's "aged"


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 20, 2010)

csb said:


> back to the original topic...VTE will need to start planning ahead for evening meal at 4PM now that he's "aged"


Yea, he has to be done in time to catch those Matlock reruns at 5.


----------



## Supe (Jan 20, 2010)

IlPadrino said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I have a big "snack" when I get home about 5-6 which is also when we get food for the kiddos.
> ...



I would be AMAZED if the number of times I actually sat and ate dinner with my family from birth to present exceeds 75, including holidays. Thanksgiving, yes, Christmas, yes, Easter, periodically. That's it. Otherwise, it was grab a Hot Pocket and sit in front of the TV or on the computer. Maybe I was missing out on something?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 20, 2010)

I usually eat dinner around 6pm. But I also get home early. I'm usually back home by 330. I'm usually at the office at 630 am.


----------



## soboman52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Parks and Rec said:


> I enjoyed the swamp guy on Ax Men last night. Talked like the guy from The Waterboy.


I was watching that too. My wife said " I am glad we don't live in the south. I wouldn't be able to understand anyone."


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 20, 2010)

soboman52 said:


> Parks and Rec said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoyed the swamp guy on Ax Men last night. Talked like the guy from The Waterboy.
> ...



We don't all talk like that.


----------



## Supe (Jan 20, 2010)

Only most of you.

Honestly though, I'm surprised how widely the dialect differs just from the locals alone. Some have a light twang, others I wish would carry a whiteboard with them so they could write down what gibberish it is they're trying to speak.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 20, 2010)

It's mostly the people that grew up in small towns and weren't very well educated that speak so poorly that it is difficult to understand them.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 20, 2010)

You guys need to listen to someone from Dundalk, MD.


----------

